# I need depth/fish finder advice



## speckledredfish (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a 16 flat bottom and want to troll CJ/Brookville/Indian i need to know what type of beam, single or dual for this boat. I don't want to sink a bunch of money in it because i am looking to upgrade in about a year. So i need your opinions. Should i being a newbie go with a wider beam to cover more ground looking to see more structure or go with the single and get a clearer image of the fish.

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Everybody on here knows that I'm not a troller but I do know that on C.J. and Indian you're not going to be marking much while moving around. Even a dual beam is not going to give you that much coverage in the relatively shallow water. It's not like you're going to be spotting many huge clouds of suspended baitfish to concentrate on. You are interested in monitoring your depth and the single will do that fine. Your second need is the ability to repeat a successful pass. Use the extra dough to get a GPS. Even a cheap one will mark your tracks.

My 2 cents as they say.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Heres my next finder...
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Eagle-000-0116-37-Fisheasy-350C-Fishfinder/dp/B001T9J4TO/ref=sr_1_119?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1254175081&sr=1-119"]Amazon.com: Eagle Fisheasy 350C Fishfinder: Electronics[/ame]

Check out lorwrance they have cool demos fr all products


----------



## vbullet20 (Apr 17, 2008)

My experience is when trolling you only need to know where the stuture is . Your only going to be by the stucture for a shot period of time anyway. A wider angle will help you with your search . suspended fish will show easier also. I Have a lowrance HD5S with a dual frequency. I use 83mhz for slow vertical fishing and 200mhz when trolling long line.The chart color selection option has helped me define suspended fish much easier. I don't use fish I D option they can mislead you. No matter what you buy ,spend the time to learn how to use this tool. The sensitivy setting and zooms windows will help you with success. The full auto feature is not enough. Last evening I caught 57 crappie at paint creek in 1.5 hours. every fish was caught because of my electronics. I may have caught 2 or 3 fish beating the banks. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Jonboat1850 (Mar 30, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Heres my next finder...
> Amazon.com: Eagle Fisheasy 350C Fishfinder: Electronics
> 
> Check out lorwrance they have cool demos fr all products


This does look like a good unit for the money. I agree with Blueboat though you may not mark much on real shallow lakes, you can with better units esp color, but on CJ you most definitely will mark bait, fish even the thermocline. In my opinion a must have. I'd go with a single 20 deg. transducer with speed especially if your trolling. Knowing how fast your trolling can make or break your day on the water!


----------



## Jonboat1850 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.lowrance.com/Support/Tips-and-Tutorials/Sonar-Tutorial/

Check this out it should help you


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

i use a lowrance lcx 28 hd and have a sounderone box on it .
i am very hapy with what i am seeing on it .
the new lowrance finders have the sounderone built into it.
power is everything.
so the more power the better it is.


----------



## polarcraft178 (Aug 10, 2008)

chris i have a lowrance x71 that i took off my boat when i put the 38 on .it works perfect .i will sale it to u for 75.00 .still have the box for it


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

You don't need a dual beam unless you're fishing in the ocean or EXTREMELY DEEP water. A single beam 200KHZ unit will be perfect for what you're doing. 
*The 50 or 83KHZ beam(narrow cone angle) is for SUPER deep fishing /salvage operations!


----------

